# Whachoo gonna buy wit yo chek.



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Let me ax you. Whatchoo guna bye wit yo chek.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yooz wanna *ax* me? Ain't dat a thret?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Most likely mine will go to replace my firearms I lost when I had that boating accident.

Lost my safe and reloading stuff as well, . . . 

Ain't enough $$$ to buy much, . . . but just have to do what I can with what I get.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll probably buy buwwets. Ain't got nuttin to put 'em in..... but I'll get buwwets. Lots n lots o buwwets.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Skittles. I's gonna spend da ho fing on Skittles.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm gunna buy one of them new fangled semi-auto lever guns. You know, them black rifles.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Imma start a small bidness wit mines. Imma slang drugs on da cono.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Imma git a can ana hinge thang.
Gone be rollin small an silent up in heeya.

Yuh!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Imma gonna get me some slap & tickle and some blow. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In da hood they gona score a cake. Break it in to rock and make a lot of money . after jackn a car to peddle it wit. No down side to it now no enforcement allowed.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A hitman. Definitely a hitman.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Taik a cumputter curs annd git taut to reed an riht.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My monies show'd up dis monin'.
My ol' lady alredy spendin' my keesh! Lookin' at dinin' room tables an shiii....

We got tables woman!
We ain't got boom stick mufflers. Das what we REALLY need!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Money went into the bank.
Wife says that's where it's going to stay. In the bank.

Oh, well. I guess I didn't need to go to San Antonio for the 100th annual reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division.
I mean, we ARE the oldest continuously active military unit organization in the US, and this IS the historic 100th, but that's just too bad for Ol' RPD.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will get $1,700 including $500 for one of my Daughters. I will put $1,200 toward my oldest Daughters trip during his senior year to the Galapagos Islands and $500 to my ex-wife for Daughter expenses. I will end up with $0, but the $ will be put to good use.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Money went into the bank.
> Wife says that's where it's going to stay. In the bank.
> 
> Oh, well. I guess I didn't need to go to San Antonio for the 100th annual reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division.
> I mean, we ARE the oldest continuously active military unit organization in the US, and this IS the historic 100th, but that's just too bad for Ol' RPD.


All right, I'm taking bets on this one. Who is in? I got a 100 dollar bill that says Ol' RPD will be posting here a little later on about his reunion trip to San Antonio. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Maybe a tribute gun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> Maybe a tribute gun.


Not a Joe Biden AR-14?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> All right, I'm taking bets on this one. Who is in? I got a 100 dollar bill that says Ol' RPD will be posting here a little later on about his reunion trip to San Antonio. :vs_laugh:


Or he may end up with....https://charterfirearms.com/products/64520-pitbull-45-acp-nitride-finish


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I will get $1,700 including $500 for one of my Daughters. I will put $1,200 toward my oldest Daughters trip during his senior year to the Galapagos Islands and $500 to my ex-wife for Daughter expenses. I will end up with $0, but the $ will be put to good use.


 That would be part of describing a father.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What I have axed for is Uncle Sammy to send me back 1/2 of 43 years worth of wealth building/earnings that they EXTORTED from me under the threat of incarceration.

THEN, and only THEN will I get excited about some sort of stimulus or rebate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I dun gwine figgered out whut eyes gonna dew wit tit.

Eyes gonna takes it too da bank and exchaynge it fer some twentees and some hunnurts. Six hunnert is gonna go intwo my bugs-owt bag. And tree hunnert iza gonna goes inoo eachin' of mine gettin-homey bags.

Habbin cabbage with me if-in eyes needs to be wit-out my wheels jez might'n comes in handee.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Slippy said:


> What I have axed for is Uncle Sammy to send me back 1/2 of 43 years worth of wealth building/earnings that they EXTORTED from me under the threat of incarceration.
> 
> THEN, and only THEN will I get excited about some sort of stimulus or rebate.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

We here in our household under government oppression by govenor wHitler are not spending on much. We are accumulating cash quickly as we are both still being paid full time wages. And we are not spending any money. Our bills are paid ahead and I want for nothing. So me making a decision on buying anything is a continual changing decision to finalize.


----------

